# Teeth Health, Please Help!



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 6 pound chihuahua/Yorkie mix.. Yes a Chorkie  She is only 3 years old and her teeth look terrible. The vet recommended a cleaning within the next year, but today I was examining her teeth and found that the front 2 bottom teeth on the bottom are very loose. I'm afraid this could be a sign of gum disease. My question is, should I take her back to the vet, we just went a couple weeks ago? And, I am very wary of teeth cleaning because the vet puts them to sleep, so from everyone's experience, how safe is this procedure? Thanks so much for any info and advice!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

All mine have been fine with teeth cleaning,best get it done otherwise it can cause problems with health etc.Even my old dog was put under and he was fine.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I brush my Baby's teeth everyday, so I don't have that problem. But teeth cleaning is totally safe, my friend just had her to girls cleaned and one of them is soon 10 years old. Now they are fresh and happy. Loose teeth and dirty teeth are very painful, you have to get her in fast! Or else your dog lives in terrible pain! The loose teeth also needs to be pulled when she is cleaned.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They will likely take the loose ones out when they do the cleaning. I would go ahead and do it. If the teeth are loose enough food can get into the gums and cause infection. If infection is serious enough it can impact the actual jaw bone.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I agree with Jayda. I would make an appointment & have this situation dealt with before any serious health issues arise.


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful info! I have made an appointment with our vet and I feel much better about the cleaning with everyone's input. Thanks so much!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank God that you made an appointment ! Your dog will be fresh and out of pain as soon as it's done! Please update  xoxo

Also, after this, please start brushing the teeth daily, that makes them live longer


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Thank God that you made an appointment ! Your dog will be fresh nd out of pain as soon as ot's done! Please update  xoxo


I sure will, AnnHelen, my Abby looks so much like your baby!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh wow, does she?? Do you have a picture??


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

View attachment 34329
:coolwink:


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL there is Abby in all her glory! So precious!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihihihihihi nooooo they don't look alike hihihi, but they are both blondes haha


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL haha maybe just the face is similar. Just glad you guys helped with all the info so we can get to the vet and get her better! Thinking back there has been a few days she didn't feel well and I had no idea why. I suspect it was the teeth all along


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted to agree- teeth cleaning is safer than letting rotten teeth stick around for sure! In the future have you considered ways to keep her teeth healthier such as brushing or chews? Also make sure you are feeding a good quality food and treats- you may be surprised some of the cheaper foods have sugar in them and that is certainly not good for their teeth (among other things).


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> I wanted to agree- teeth cleaning is safer than letting rotten teeth stick around for sure! In the future have you considered ways to keep her teeth healthier such as brushing or chews? Also make sure you are feeding a good quality food and treats- you may be surprised some of the cheaper foods have sugar in them and that is certainly not good for their teeth (among other things).


I feed Eukanuba small breed, which I think is good? Treats include Milo's kitchen chicken jerky and Oinkies pig skin treats. If any of these are bad please let me know!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

josh2484 said:


> I feed Eukanuba small breed, which I think is good? Treats include Milo's kitchen chicken jerky and Oinkies pig skin treats. If any of these are bad please let me know!!


I have some bad news for you... Milos chicken jerkey you should throw away immediately. They have suffered several recalls and you will see that the chicken is from china. There is a mysterious thing that is causing dogs to die that has been linked to Chinese chicken jerkey and the FDA is still trying to figure it out. Milos is one of the brand that has been implemented in the problem and I would not touch it with a 10 foot pole.

Eukanuba is not a great food either. There are worse out there but there is also better. You should check out the food forum on here to get some ideas. Chis are so small and eat so little it makes sense to make sure what they eat is a high quality item. 

Some googling shows that the oinkies have a chicken wrap in them and were recalled in the previously mentioned scandal (that is still unfolding) I would not trust them either personally.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

You could try bully sticks for chewing, or a kong stuffed with yogurt, peanut butter, or some peoples dogs chew on carrots. I'm trying to think of stuff here because I mostly use bully sticks and I feed a raw diet with bones for chewing so I don't buy a lot of "chew" toys. For that matter you could give the occasional raw bone for dental health, like a chicken neck, wing, or a rib with meat on it. Just be sure to give them raw, cooked bones can be dangerous. Like I said check out the food area of the forum, there are a lot of suggestions there.


----------



## preshypie (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi I have exactly the same teeth problems with my chi as josh . I was told by my vet to have her teeth cleaned but was really worried because she is so small ( 1 kg ) at 3 years old. Sorry not sure of weight in lbs. Thankyou for everyone's input. I will now be going ahead with the teeth cleaning 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

